# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Le trou dans la couche d'ozone?!

## wismerilll

*Aprs une recherche sur internet de ce phnomne, dont on n'entend plu parler mdiatiquement en France, ce trou est pass sur la Fdration de Russie, d'o ces habitants ont pu prendre une bonne dose "d'uv".*

----------


## ManusDei

Mou, quel site, quelle crdibilit ? Et o en Russie ? Le territoire Russe est vaste, si c'est  la limite nord l o il n'y a personne, c'est pas la mme chose qu' Moscou.

----------


## sevyc64

On en parle plus du trou dans la couche d'ozone car ce n'est plus porteur en terme de discours escrologique.

Tous les arguments autour de sa cration, son existence, son impact, etc ... ont tous t plus ou moins dmont avec le temps.

On nous disait qu'il avait t cr par la pollution de l're industrielle actuelle. Si les fameux CFC ont trs certainement un impact sur ce trou, des indices font penser qu'il existait dj  l'antiquit et mme bien avant notre re.
On nous disait qu'il sagrandissait d'anne en anne, on sait depuis que niveau taille il fait plutt le yoyo, et ce plusieurs fois par an, sans que le phnomne soit rellement expliqu pour le moment.
On nous disait qu'il tait d (le trou antarctique) aux courants ariens qui poussaient les gaz nocif. On sait depuis qu'il en existe un  chaque ple. contredisant en partie la cause des courants ariens, tout au moins telle qu'elle avait t avance jusqu' maintenant. Etc., etc...

Enfin, les CFC dnoncs comme les coupables du creusements du trou ont t finalement maintenant interdit. Hors l'inversion des effets prtendument d  ces gaz (hormis le fait qu'ils soient toujours utiliss illgalement par certains pays) mettra de 40  50 ans  se faire voir.

En gros, pour rsumer, le trou c'est aux ples, c'est loin. Puis on ne sait pas vraiment do il vient,  quoi il sert, quels sont ses effets, etc ... Puis on a agit en interdisant les CFC.
Difficile donc de s'en servir encore pour construire un discours crdible sans risquer de se faire dmonter tous ses arguments.
Les escrologistes sont passs  autre chose. Il y a eu le rchauffement climatique, dsormais c'est les nergies renouvelables et le combat contre le nuclaire. Demain a sera autre chose.

----------


## Bluedeep

Un trou dans la couche d'eau jaune ? C'est juste un glaon dans le pastis, voyons.

 ::dehors::

----------


## sevyc64

vu que c'est l'heure, tu devrais nous en servir un d'ailleurs. 

Avec modration blabla bien videmment

----------


## wismerilll

> Mou, quel site, quelle crdibilit ? Et o en Russie ? Le territoire Russe est vaste, si c'est  la limite nord l o il n'y a personne, c'est pas la mme chose qu' Moscou.


http://lci.tf1.fr/science/environnem...e-6740532.html

----------


## souviron34

c'est fou ce que la mdiatisation et la recherche de subventions amne de labos et d'colos sur la pente du "spectaculaire effrayant" (_et totalement incertain_) pour faire peur....

Ce catastrophisme est une vritable catastrophe.... pour la Science... et l'esprit critqiue gnral...

----------


## ManusDei

J'ai google, mais il y a tellement de pages que la recherche pourrait tre complique.




> http://lci.tf1.fr/science/environnem...e-6740532.html


Et bon, personnellement, tf1 n'est pas une source particulirement crdible.

----------


## souviron34

a c'est gratuit et sans fondements..

En ce qui concerne les "news" de ce style, tout le monde est sur le mme plan..

(et mme pour le reste : je te conseille de regarder les journaux en // sur France 2 et T1 : tu verras las mmes choses..pas out  fait dans le mme ordre..  C'est un truc qui coure  gauche depuis 1983 et la privatisation de TF1, et sa possession par Bouygues. Mais les infos sont exactement les mmes, parfois mme plus dtailles sur la Une (_pas la Voix du Gouvernemen_).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> *Aprs une recherche sur internet de ce phnomne, dont on n'entend plu parler mdiatiquement en France, ce trou est pass sur la Fdration de Russie, d'o ces habitants ont pu prendre une bonne dose "d'uv".*


Ahhh, la couche d'ozone, ce vieil pouvantail colo des annes 1980. Bon, c'est pas grave qu'il y avait Dupont de Nemours derrire, que l'ozone est naturellement dtruite par plein de trucs car trs ractive, et que la plante dgage plusieurs ordres de magnitudes plus de gaz dtruisant l'ozone que nos arosols.  ::mouarf::

----------


## BenoitM

> a c'est gratuit et sans fondements..
> 
> En ce qui concerne les "news" de ce style, tout le monde est sur le mme plan..
> 
> (et mme pour le reste : je te conseille de regarder les journaux en // sur France 2 et T1 : tu verras las mmes choses..pas out  fait dans le mme ordre..  C'est un truc qui coure  gauche depuis 1983 et la privatisation de TF1, et sa possession par Bouygues. Mais les infos sont exactement les mmes, parfois mme plus dtailles sur la Une (_pas la Voix du Gouvernemen_).


Je me souvient d'un reportage:
TF1 lors de combat entre palestiniens et israeliens les palestiniens tuent un enfant palestienien
FR2 lors de combat entre palestieniens et israliens, les soldats isralien tuent un enfant palestinien

----------


## ManusDei

> a c'est gratuit et sans fondements..
> 
> En ce qui concerne les "news" de ce style, tout le monde est sur le mme plan..
> 
> (et mme pour le reste : je te conseille de regarder les journaux en // sur France 2 et T1 : tu verras las mmes choses..pas out  fait dans le mme ordre..  C'est un truc qui coure  gauche depuis 1983 et la privatisation de TF1, et sa possession par Bouygues. Mais les infos sont exactement les mmes, parfois mme plus dtailles sur la Une (_pas la Voix du Gouvernemen_).


En fait je voulais dire qu'un journal tlvis seul est une preuve de rien du tout.
En particulier quand on parle d'une catastrophe.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ahhh, la couche d'ozone, ce vieil pouvantail colo des annes 1980. Bon, c'est pas grave qu'il y avait Dupont de Nemours derrire, que l'ozone est naturellement dtruite par plein de trucs car trs ractive, et que la plante dgage plusieurs ordres de magnitudes plus de gaz dtruisant l'ozone que nos arosols.


Sources ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Sources ?


Sur quelle partie?  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> En fait je voulais dire qu'un journal tlvis seul est une preuve de rien du tout.
> En particulier quand on parle d'une catastrophe.


a oui, on est d'accord  :;): 





> Je me souvient d'un reportage:
> TF1 lors de combat entre palestiniens et israeliens les palestiniens tuent un enfant palestienien
> FR2 lors de combat entre palestieniens et israliens, les soldats isralien tuent un enfant palestinien


euh... Et je me souviens l'an dernier que FR2 disait que tout va comme on l'avait prdit en Lybie, et que TF1 avait quelques reporters sur place qui disaient pas tout  fait la mme chose..

Globalement c'est exactement les mmes infos....

D'ailleurs, c'est pas tout  fait pour rien que tous les Prsidents veulent tre interviews par un de chaque chane...  ::roll:: 

La "voix du Gouvernement" est souvent un peu moins critique sur certains trucs, que ce soit de gauche ou de droite, qui sont "dans l'air du temps" ou dans le "politiquement correct" (_comme la Libye, a a t aussi le cas pour Obama, pour le "printemps arabe", bref toutes infos un peu critiques par rapport  ce que dit le gouvenrement...._) . France 3 est souvent  mieux que France 2, mme aux infos, et  part les missions sur France 5 ou Arte style "C dans l'Air" ou sur la 3 avec l'mission de Taddei, c'est plutt assez ferm...,  

Je ne dfend pas particulirement TF1, simplement ce dnigrement de TF1 est, comme je l'ai expliqu, un cheval de bataille de la gauche depuis la privatisation des chanes (sous Miterrand), a fait long feu, mais la ralit n'a rien  voir.. 

Les journaux tls sont disponibles sur les sites, il suffit de les comparer pour voir...

----------


## WhereIsMyMind

Pardonnez-moi, mais je vous trouve bien affirmatifs.
Peut-tre que mon jugement me trompe, mais sur la question : "est-ce que le rchauffement climatique en gnral (et le trou dans la couche d'ozone et ses autres consquences en particulier) est vrai ou pas ?", la rponse la plus 'simple et efficace' que j'ai pu voir rcemment, c'est ici :

http://www.les-crises.fr/climat-29-conclusion-1/
http://www.les-crises.fr/climat-30-conclusion-2/

Pour les effets, tudes des impacts toussa toussa, les autres billets sont bien construits.

Sinon, je ne vous ferai pas l'affront de publier des liens vers GreenPeace autres associations certainement engages et donc partisanes. Finalement, un lien vers le site officiel de l'organe de l'ONU qui s'occupe du climat suffira pour trouver d'autres sources de renseignement : http://www.ipcc.ch/home_languages_ma...l#.UDudaKMm9Lo


Maintenant, mon but c'est d'apprendre. Si vous avez une tude, bien source, qui voque la thse inverse, je prends bien volontiers.

----------


## souviron34

Avant de nous remonter les bretelles en nous citant des sources hautement discutables et discutes (ONU en particulier sur le sujet), tu ferais bien :

1) de distinguer ce qui est du Rchauffement (ce que nul ne conteste) et de sa source, o l se logent toutes les diiscussions

2) de lire les 32 pages du fil Le rchauffement climatique est irrversible : bientot la fin du monde ? ici-mme... Tu y trouveras un trs grand nombre de rfrences et de points de vue.


Merci

----------


## BenoitM

> 1) de distinguer ce qui est du Rchauffement (ce que nul ne conteste) et de sa source, o l se logent toutes les diiscussions
> 
> Merci


Il y a 15 ans tous les gogos qui contestent que le rchauffement soit en partie d'origine humaines disaient qu'il n'y avait pas de rchauffement, face  l'accumulation des preuves, ceux si on lgrement changer leurs fusil d'paule.

Il y a 15 ans : Il y a pas de rchauffement 
Il y a 5 ans : Il y a rchauffement mais ce n'est pas du  l'homme
Maintenant  : Il y a rchauffement mais l'influence de l'homme est minime
Dans 15 ans : C'est du  l'homme mais de toute faon il est trop tard donc continuons

----------


## sevyc64

Oui parce qu'en 15 ans la situation et les connaissances volues.

Ce qui est sur aujourd'hui 
- c'est qu'il y a bien un rchauffement climatique
- qu'il semble tre bien plus rapide que ceux du pass dont on a un peu de donnes (mais a ne veux pas dire qu'il n'y en a pas dj eu d'aussi rapide par le pass)
- que l'on ne sait absolument pas comment marche le climat, ce qui l'influence ou pas et donc par consquence :
- que la cause de ce rchauffement n'est absolument pas connue
- que l'influence de l'activit humaine suppose importante n'est en ralit absolument pas connue. Bien que calcule et modlise, les rsultats des calculs et des modles ne collent pas suffisamment  la ralit pour valider les modles et donc tre sur des hypothses.
- que personne, mme pas les escrologistes n'est capable de dire ce que sera rellement le climat dans les annes  venir. Ce qui le font ne sont que des abuseurs et des propagandistes mme si l'avenir peut leur donner raison.

----------


## BenoitM

mais qu'on sait que le CO2 a un pouvoir calorifique, qu'on sait que l'homme en produit normment, que mme si on ne peut pas savoir combien l'homme consomme rellement on peut en avoir une approximation mme si celle si est largement SOUS-estim

----------


## souviron34

Je n'interviendrais pas plus, il y a suffisamment de rfrences dans l'autre fil.

----------

